# Is your workout planned?



## transcend2007 (Jan 27, 2019)

When I was doing the Muscle Now workout routine I knew exactly which body part I was working ... which exercises including free weights or machines I'd be using ... and weights reps ... now I know which body part and that I'll be doing and that I'll be doing 2 sets of 20 reps ... but I find myself changing machines and free weights daily ... not set in advance.

Is your workout planned?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 27, 2019)

I know what areas im hitting but usually go be feel once i get in.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 27, 2019)

Always.................and always stick to what I have written down...simple...get in and get out!


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 27, 2019)

I do what I feel. The body part is planned. I go to the gym with a plan that I set on the way to the gym. Or like today I’m already thinking of tomorrow’s workout. Might have a couple people joining me so that’ll change the workout.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 27, 2019)

I would just add that being overly rigid, especially in a commercial gym, can really **** up your workout. 

At the very least, have contingency plans.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 27, 2019)

Yes for me.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 27, 2019)

Everyone of my workouts has a plan and weight, set, and rep goals.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 27, 2019)

As example today I knew is was back day ... but I had no idea what I was going to do ... and I agree with Pilar ... as I was going to bent of rows in the squat rack .. but they were full so I used another machine ... as opposed to losing focus and waiting ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 27, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> As example today I knew is was back day ... but I had no idea what I was going to do ... and I agree with Pilar ... as I was going to bent of rows in the squat rack .. but they were full so I used another machine ... as opposed to losing focus and waiting ...


you have to be like that in a commercial gym just like pob said..Im mentally ready to lift when i get in not to sit around waiting..that will destroy your workout so u have to work around the rest of the douches


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 27, 2019)

Never. All I usually know going in is the bodypart.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 27, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> you have to be like that in a commercial gym just like pob said..Im mentally ready to lift when i get in not to sit around waiting..that will destroy your workout so u have to work around the rest of the douches



exactly...I always trained after work like everyone else..I didn’t change things just because someone was using it..I made sure THEY knew I was waiting and I never had an issue..if you have major respect for others, you get it back...I always have!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 27, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yes for me.



Sort of. We have done plenty of days where you gotta change on the fly.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 27, 2019)

Body parts are planned and the bigger compound lifts are planned as well. Such as when I’m going to be working chest I know I’ll be benching that day.
but the stuff like flys and the like varies.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 27, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sort of. We have done plenty of days where you gotta change on the fly.



I didn’t want to make it to complicated and I took meet peaks out of the equation. We used always have our main movement and main supplemental movement planned. Main movement never changed unless there was an injury and accessories were on the fly. 

Now in this new, much gayer, chapter of my training career, I have everything planned in 3 week waves and stick to it. 

I miss being a powerlifter haha.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 27, 2019)

Compound exercise is planned. Accessory stuff is on the fly.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 27, 2019)

I know what area I am going to hit on any given day but the exercises aren't always set in stone.  For example, tonight I'm going to do chest, which means I will do a barbell bench set.  My accessory exercises, however, are totally up on the air.  I may do hammer strength for incline, or barbell, or dumbbell depending on my mood.  All I know is I tend to incorporate some incline, decline, and fly activity in addition to the bench press.  How I accomplish the other exercises is based on how I feel and what is available.


----------



## DF (Jan 28, 2019)

I keep a workout journal & record everything.  I also plan for a couple different exercises because of the flood of skinny fats in my gym.


----------



## stanley (Jan 28, 2019)

I have in my head the night befor what iam going to do .
BUT all it takes is a nice bit of ass working out near the preacher bench.then all of a sudden iam doing curls on a leg day haha


----------



## snake (Jan 28, 2019)

Everything is planned out long in advance. The only thing that could possibly change is what I want to do after squats. I will go a few months with LP and then switch to LE and LC. My workouts have not changed much over the years nor the days I do them.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 28, 2019)

Compounds are planned each day - accessories are kind of based on what is available or what I feel like doing. Gotta sprinkle in curls though every workout. Get that Guido-pump yo.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 29, 2019)

body part and the main lifts are planned and logged but I always add in some extra at the end usually.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 29, 2019)

Both.  Planned but I'll change up what I do together for supersets, for example, depending on what equipment my wife is needing to use when we in the gym at the same time.  Also won't hesitate to change plans according to how I feel at the time.  Listen to your body.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 30, 2019)

Compound is planned. There’s only 3 lifts I give a **** about. Compound reps vary; decreases as meet draws closer. 
Accessories are in waves. But always higher rep. 30-50 for upper, 15-25 for lower.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Everything is planned at least a week in advance. Main 3 especially.

Accessory lifts are written down as guidelines. Sometimes I go instinctive, and add little things here and there.


----------

